# Any good grooming supplies website?



## siupo128 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey anyone,

Are there any good grooming supplies website? So that I don't need to pay handling and shipping fee all the time when I buy different products for my maltese. Some of the websites have what I want but not every brand that I need for my baby. It is so expensive to pay different websites for shipping and handleing. 

Plus, does anyone know a good local retail supply store around Pheonix??? 

P.S. Those are the products that I want for my baby:
1. CC Day to Day conditioner 16oz
2. CC Ice on Ice 16oz spray bottle
3. Pet Silk Silk Sheen Spray
4. John Paul Pet Instant Detangling Spray

Thanks so much


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (siupo128 @ Dec 3 2008, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682128


> Hey anyone,
> 
> Are there any good grooming supplies website? So that I don't need to pay handling and shipping fee all the time when I buy different products for my maltese. Some of the websites have what I want but not every brand that I need for my baby. It is so expensive to pay different websites for shipping and handleing.
> 
> ...



My favorite grooming supply store is Show Dog Store http://www.showdogstore.com/ Their customer service when an order went AWOL was amazing (it wasn't their fault, it was UPS but they still resent the order at their expense) and because of that, i will give them my business before anybody else. They don't carry Pet silk but they carry a lot of other brands (including CC and JP) including my favorite Plush Puppy show staples. 

Another all inclusive website is Petedge http://www.petedge.com 

Good luck with your shopping! I can't believe how much money I've spent on grooming supplies, I think I'd cry if I added it all up, LOL


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'll be carrying Chris Christensen and lots of other grooming supplies. Please check my site : *www.ThePeachyPooch.com * as I will have lots of grooming supplies uploaded by the end of the week.  Don't forget your Spoiled Maltese discount either.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I use petedge for a lot of my supplies as well as NeedsNDesires.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use cherrybrook regularly.


----------



## siupo128 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks guy! That would be really helpful. 

I hate shopping around on the internet, It cost so much for shipping and handling. 

One good website can buy all I need. That would be great!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I carry a variety of grooming products also and adding more weekly including CC products. Before I started selling them I use to purchase from The Show Dog Store, Cherrybrook and Needs and Desires very good customer service and the shipping is reasonable!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

CHerrybrook has been a favorite of mine for years. Petedge is good too if you order
quite a bit of merchandise to save shipping.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE (siupo128 @ Dec 3 2008, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682128


> Hey anyone,
> 
> Are there any good grooming supplies website? So that I don't need to pay handling and shipping fee all the time when I buy different products for my maltese. Some of the websites have what I want but not every brand that I need for my baby. It is so expensive to pay different websites for shipping and handleing.
> 
> ...


You've gotten some great website options. For a local retail store, you could try Bark Avenue in Mesa. I know they carry CC, Isle of Dog and Plush Puppy. They are an upscale store without the really upscale prices. That is where I buy my shampoo/conditioner.


----------



## siupo128 (Nov 16, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 3 2008, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682279


> I carry a variety of grooming products also and adding more weekly including CC products. Before I started selling them I use to purchase from The Show Dog Store, Cherrybrook and Needs and Desires very good customer service and the shipping is reasonable! [/B]



I can't wait to shop in ur store. Ur website look awesome!


----------



## siupo128 (Nov 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Critterkrazy @ Dec 3 2008, 08:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682353


> QUOTE (siupo128 @ Dec 3 2008, 12:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682128





> Hey anyone,
> 
> Are there any good grooming supplies website? So that I don't need to pay handling and shipping fee all the time when I buy different products for my maltese. Some of the websites have what I want but not every brand that I need for my baby. It is so expensive to pay different websites for shipping and handleing.
> 
> ...


You've gotten some great website options. For a local retail store, you could try Bark Avenue in Mesa. I know they carry CC, Isle of Dog and Plush Puppy. They are an upscale store without the really upscale prices. That is where I buy my shampoo/conditioner.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks for ur information! That is really helpful. I am definately checking out that store!!! 

P.S. Your babies look so cute! :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (siupo128 @ Dec 3 2008, 10:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682388


> QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Dec 3 2008, 05:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682279





> I carry a variety of grooming products also and adding more weekly including CC products. Before I started selling them I use to purchase from The Show Dog Store, Cherrybrook and Needs and Desires very good customer service and the shipping is reasonable! [/B]



I can't wait to shop in ur store. Ur website look awesome!  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks!!! You'll find that you may change shampoos and conditioners often until you find one that you'll love.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Btw, Needs n Desires no longer carries Chris Christianson products, but they have lots of other things.


----------

